# Is it not true...



## Israel (Mar 19, 2017)

"Is it not true you made a deal with the prosecutor in exchange for your testimony?"

I wonder if this is not a fruit born of blossom that are so many of our contentions. To be found self serving is above all, the signal mark of a particular blindness toward truth.
Truth must be (?) above all, immune to influence from subjectivity, no?

To be tainted with an obvious, and odious (we see what _you see_ is in it for you!) is an impediment, always.

Nevertheless I cannot concede there is no consciousness above my own, and I believe in argument it is made de facto plain...for each is contending to have the higher consciousness that must have an incursion upon itself to change.

I am surely not fit to this, for the comforts I find I can no longer assume are the comforts you seek, or need. Finding rest from contentions is surely one, and each gives an answer of heart more plain than word can pronounce. 

Prevailing, in whatever measure by which that is measured, has come a bit closer to home than previously believed. My own heart is being read and whittled down, but quite rightly. If any have tasted disdain in my words or sensed a repulsion of their being, it was surely me, and only me.

But, as the thief on the cross said: 
"But this man has done nothing wrong"


----------



## bullethead (Mar 19, 2017)

You are a couple of forums off.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 19, 2017)

bullethead said:


> You are a couple of forums off.


----------



## drippin' rock (Mar 27, 2017)

Israel, what is your purpose here?  Are you trying to convince others to see as you?  How many times must you proclaim your unworthiness? Your seemingly 'lower than whale dirt' mantras don't jive with the long form flowery prose. It looks like you take much pride in putting pen to paper so to speak. 

Do you treat this forum like a 12 step program?  Hello, my name is Israel, and I'm not worthy.


----------



## Israel (Apr 2, 2017)

drippin' rock said:


> Israel, what is your purpose here?  Are you trying to convince others to see as you?  How many times must you proclaim your unworthiness? Your seemingly 'lower than whale dirt' mantras don't jive with the long form flowery prose. It looks like you take much pride in putting pen to paper so to speak.
> 
> Do you treat this forum like a 12 step program?  Hello, my name is Israel, and I'm not worthy.




Now, that's funny right there.
There's coffee and ash trays on the table in the corner.


----------

